
The Many Ways You Can Get in Trouble for Tweeting about the Olympics - brandonlipman
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/here-are-many-many-ways-your-business-can-get-trouble-tweeting-olympics-172699
======
taylodl
Here's a thought: let's not watch the games or discuss the games. Then no one
can get into any immediate legal trouble. This will force the games to go the
way of the dodo bird in which case we can guarantee we won't get into any
legal trouble over the long term. Shouldn't be hard to do, right?!

